# Which is better for Anxiety, Klonopin or Xanax?



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

My doctor offered me Klonopin , but I asked for Xanax instead. She gave me .25 mg. I just need something that stops the racing thoughts.. I only have panic attacks like once a week.. I'm already on 40 Mg Prozac for anxiety. I don't feel different with the Xanax.. Maybe it's just too low of a dose?

I'm on Adderall too.. Maybe that cancels the Xanax out?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Would you please define 'better'?

.25 mg probably is too low of a dose. I never noticed .25 mg of xanax the first time I took it. No Adderall does not "cancel out" xanax.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

I had success with valium, it's not in your list though.
So far I've tried valium 10mg which was good, and ativan 2mg which was sh*t. At end of this week I will have xanax (1mg) and some free samples of bromazepam (6mg) and clonazepam(klonopin 2mg), maybe I will test them and start a thread with my findings (esp. with high doses and mixing multiple benzos together and maybe with phenobarbital added ).


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Would you please define 'better'?
> 
> .25 mg probably is too low of a dose. I never noticed .25 mg of xanax the first time I took it. No Adderall does not "cancel out" xanax.


Could you not "quote me" like I'm an idiot?

By "better" I mean which is more effective in reducing anxiety?

I've taken .5 mg too and I felt drugged out, I guess there's no happy medium.


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

chiaza said:


> I had success with valium, it's not in your list though.
> So far I've tried valium 10mg which was good, and ativan 2mg which was sh*t. At end of this week I will have xanax (1mg) and some free samples of bromazepam (6mg) and clonazepam(klonopin 2mg), maybe I will test them and start a thread with my findings (esp. with high doses and mixing multiple benzos together and maybe with phenobarbital added ).


Yeah, if I could I'd definitely get the Valium, but from what I've heard, Doctors are really hesitant about presribing it. 1 mg of Xanax is a lot, it's just gonna make you feel drunk.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've never been on Xanax. Only Valium and Klonopin, I felt nothing from Valium, but klonopin works wonders for me.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Clonazepam is said to work longer than Xanax. As in the effects last longer. So personally I'd prefer clonazepam for anxiety. It works really well for me. There both really good for anxiety. I think that it really comes down to preference. 

There both very effective for anxiety that if one person says Xanax is more effective, another could say clonazepam is.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Clonazepam is said to work longer than Xanax. As in the effects last longer. So personally I'd prefer clonazepam for anxiety. It works really well for me. There both really good for anxiety. I think that it really comes down to preference.
> 
> There both very effective for anxiety that if one person says Xanax is more effective, another could say clonazepam is.


Klonopin definitely lasts for a long time. For me, it lasts all day long and into the next day.


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I've never been on Xanax. Only Valium and Klonopin, I prefer Klonopin big time though.


Really, Klonopin over Valium?

What does it feel like to me on each?

For example.. with Xanax, if I'm at a full public place.. My heart will start beating really fast and I'll be extremely aware of every one around me.. I'll take the Xanax and 15 minutes later I just feel really floaty and I don't care about what's going on around me.


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Clonazepam is said to work longer than Xanax. As in the effects last longer. So personally I'd prefer clonazepam for anxiety. It works really well for me. There both really good for anxiety. I think that it really comes down to preference.
> 
> There both very effective for anxiety that if one person says Xanax is more effective, another could say clonazepam is.


Thank you. Do you feel spacey on it like Xanax? Or you just feel calm.. What does it feel like?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wednesdayx said:


> Really, Klonopin over Valium?
> 
> What does it feel like to me on each?
> 
> For example.. with Xanax, if I'm at a full public place.. My heart will start beating really fast and I'll be extremely aware of every one around me.. I'll take the Xanax and 15 minutes later I just feel really floaty and I don't care about what's going on around me.


Does it really work within 15 minutes? I taking clonazepam (klonopin) 2mg and it usually takes about an hour for it to kick in.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wednesdayx said:


> Really, Klonopin over Valium?
> 
> What does it feel like to me on each?
> 
> For example.. with Xanax, if I'm at a full public place.. My heart will start beating really fast and I'll be extremely aware of every one around me.. I'll take the Xanax and 15 minutes later I just feel really floaty and I don't care about what's going on around me.


I feel the same way with klonopin. I'm surprised that you get that effect with just .25mg. I take about 2-3mg of klonopin to get a decent effect, but it lasts for a long time. It takes about 1-2 hours for you to feel it set in though, so it's not good for unexpected social situations.


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Does it really work within 15 minutes? I taking clonazepam (klonopin) 2mg and it usually takes about an hour for it to kick in.


Yess.. 15 minutes. That's why it's so great. Good for panic attacks. You do feel all drugged up though, and it lasts only about 45 mins to an hour.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wednesdayx said:


> Thank you. Do you feel spacey on it like Xanax? Or you just feel calm.. What does it feel like?


It makes you feel calm. Not spacey at all. It's very good for preventing anxiety from the seroquel that I take.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wednesdayx said:


> Yess.. 15 minutes. That's why it's so great. Good for panic attacks. You do feel all drugged up though, and it lasts only about 45 mins to an hour.


Some people can develop tolerances to that drugged up feeling or the sedation or the spacey feeling that you get. So it might go away over time. Can't say for sure but when I first started the clonazepam it made me a bit tired but now I don't get tired from it at all. Just a nice calm feeling.

But yeah wow if Xanax works that fast I might ask for that instead of the clonazepam.


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I feel the same way with klonopin. I'm surprised that you get that effect with just .25mg. I take about 2-3mg of klonopin to get a decent effect, but it lasts for a long time. It takes about 1-2 hours for you to feel it set in though, so it's not good for unexpected social situations.


No, that's with .5 mg. My mom gets that dose prescribed, she used to give them to me before I got diagnosed. I know I could always just take two of my .25 mg but I only get 30 and that wouldn't last me very long.. That's why I'm trying to see if I should just switch to something else.. I doubt they'd give me a higher dose of Xanax, they'd probably think I was just trying to get high.

The dosages are probably just different.. Like you have to take 40 MG of Prozac but yet only 0.5 of Xanax.. Idk ill google it.


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Some people can develop tolerances to that drugged up feeling or the sedation or the spacey feeling that you get. So it might go away over time. Can't say for sure but when I first started the clonazepam it made me a bit tired but now I don't get tired from it at all. Just a nice calm feeling.
> 
> But yeah wow if Xanax works that fast I might ask for that instead of the clonazepam.


I've taken it awhile.. Still feel the same everytime. My Doctor offered me Klonopin first, but I told her that I'd rather have Xanax because of my panic attacks. I asked my mom if there was anything that worked as well as Xanax and lasted as long as Klonopin and she said Valium, but it's hard to get.. :/

Do you have to take K every day or just as needed?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wednesdayx said:


> No, that's with .5 mg. My mom gets that dose prescribed, she used to give them to me before I got diagnosed. I know I could always just take two of my .25 mg but I only get 30 and that wouldn't last me very long.. That's why I'm trying to see if I should just switch to something else.. I doubt they'd give me a higher dose of Xanax, they'd probably think I was just trying to get high.
> 
> The dosages are probably just different.. Like you have to take 40 MG of Prozac but yet only 0.5 of Xanax.. Idk ill google it.


Xanax and Klonopin are pretty potent benzos, I have been taking benzos for about 3 1/2 years now so my tolerance must be higher.

I've never understood how someone can take benzos to get high? They don't produce any kind of effect that feels like being high.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Wednesdayx said:


> Could you not "quote me" like I'm an idiot?
> 
> By "better" I mean which is more effective in reducing anxiety?
> 
> I've taken .5 mg too and I felt drugged out, I guess there's no happy medium.


Why do people on the internet behave in such a way that they would never behave in real life? I'm sorry if you took offense, I was trying to best answer your question. Apparently you feel very defensive and you would rather be rude than have my input. Well, best of luck to you.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wednesdayx said:


> I've taken it awhile.. Still feel the same everytime. My Doctor offered me Klonopin first, but I told her that I'd rather have Xanax because of my panic attacks. I asked my mom if there was anything that worked as well as Xanax and lasted as long as Klonopin and she said Valium, but it's hard to get.. :/
> 
> Do you have to take K every day or just as needed?


I only need to take 2mg at night. I don't really get much in the way of overwhelming anxiety during the day anymore. I'll take it every night though even if I'm not anxious because the anxiety from the seroquel just sort of hits you quickly and then your in trouble. I've learned that its better to just avoid the anxiety from coming from the seroquel by taking the clonazepam an hour before taking the seroquel.


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Xanax and Klonopin are pretty potent benzos, I have been taking benzos for about 3 1/2 years now so my tolerance must be higher.
> 
> I've never understood how someone can take benzos to get high? They don't produce any kind of effect that feels like being high.


Try taking 2 MG of Xanax, and drink one beer.
You'll feel like you've drank ten.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I always wanted to try Klonopin but my doctor is very reluctant with benzos. She'll give me Xanax, but only a few at a time per prescription. It's annoying. She wants me to read books about anxiety & go to church groups instead. :roll


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

missamanda said:


> I always wanted to try Klonopin but my doctor is very reluctant with benzos. She'll give me Xanax, but only a few at a time per prescription. It's annoying. She wants me to read books about anxiety & *go to church groups instead. *:roll


"Oh, dear lord, please send me a doctor who doesn't have her head stuck up her a**. Amen."


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Wednesdayx said:


> Try taking 2 MG of Xanax, and drink one beer.
> You'll feel like you've drank ten.


Math has never worked like that for me. For quite a long time I was on 10 mg Xanax/day. 1 beer still felt like 1 beer, not the hundreds your equation would produce.

As for your original question, I'd prefer Xanax over Klonopin, though it's not an issue of one benzo being better than another. It's personal preference. All benzos are much the same and which one is best for you is something you can only find by trying each yourself.

In general, Xanax would be preferred if you need something for as-needed use, given that it acts faster, but doesn't last as long. Klonopin is better suited to chronic used, given that it doesn't act quite as rapidly, though it lasts longer. Despite that general guidance, I used to use large amounts of Xanax daily so you can see how that's only a general guide which may or may not apply to specific cases. I've used Ativan & Valium as well. Valium would be a fine choice too. Klonopin & Ativan tend to be more popular with docs, seeing how Xanax & Valium have worse reputations. Reputations that have basically nothing to do with pharmacology, but rather have to do with popularity. You can be damn sure Xanax is the most abused/misused benzo in America today. Why? Because it's ranks #11 out of all prescriptions filled in America -- more of it means more to abuse. Klonopin doesn't have a bad reputation largely because it doesn't have a reputation at all. Ask the average person what a Klonopin is and they won't know if it a pill or some part in their car's transmission. Pretty hard to have a bad rep when most folks don't even know what you are.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> "Oh, dear lord, please send me a doctor who doesn't have her head stuck up her a**. Amen."


:clap:clap



UltraShy said:


> Math has never worked like that for me. For quite a long time I was on 10 mg Xanax/day. 1 beer still felt like 1 beer, not the hundreds your equation would produce.
> 
> As for your original question, I'd prefer Xanax over Klonopin, though it's not an issue of one benzo being better than another. It's personal preference. All benzos are much the same and which one is best for you is something you can only find by trying each yourself.
> 
> In general, Xanax would be preferred if you need something for as-needed use, given that it acts faster, but doesn't last as long. Klonopin is better suited to chronic used, given that it doesn't act quite as rapidly, though it lasts longer. Despite that general guidance, I used to use large amounts of Xanax daily so you can see how that's only a general guide which may or may not apply to specific cases. I've used Ativan & Valium as well. Valium would be a fine choice too. Klonopin & Ativan tend to be more popular with docs, seeing how Xanax & Valium have worse reputations. Reputations that have basically nothing to do with pharmacology, but rather have to do with popularity. You can be damn sure Xanax is the most abused/misused benzo in America today. Why? Because it's ranks #11 out of all prescriptions filled in America -- more of it means more to abuse. Klonopin doesn't have a bad reputation largely because it doesn't have a reputation at all. Ask the average person what a Klonopin is and they won't know if it a pill or some part in their car's transmission. Pretty hard to have a bad rep when most folks don't even know what you are.


Good point, never thought of it that way. How do people go about trying these medications? Do you guys straight out ask the doctor, or is it always a suggestion by them? I feel like I'm pulling teeth when I go to the doctor. Even if I want to try a new one (very hard where I live, the wait lists are ridiculous), I feel like they just judge you and act like since you asked, you'll be abusing it. That's how they treated me with Xanax. Idk, just curious as to others experience.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

missamanda said:


> :clap:clap
> 
> Good point, never thought of it that way. How do people go about trying these medications? Do you guys straight out ask the doctor, or is it always a suggestion by them? I feel like I'm pulling teeth when I go to the doctor. Even if I want to try a new one (very hard where I live, the wait lists are ridiculous), I feel like they just judge you and act like since you asked, you'll be abusing it. That's how they treated me with Xanax. Idk, just curious as to others experience.


I've tried all of the benzos mentioned above. Basically my anxiety is so horrible it was obvious I really needed a benzodiazapine. I got frequent powerful panic attacks so xanax was an obvious choice. The Doctor and I kept raising the dose until we found what was effective. Then for an effective longer lasting benzo my doctor pretty much just had me try Klonopin, Ativan and Valium and pick which one was most effective for chronic GAD, again raising the dose until the GAD was under control.

For some reason Klonopin does absolutely noting for me. No effects at all. I took 20 mg and noticed nothing. I'd been prescribed Ativan in the past for panic attacks I knew it was ineffective for me. Again I could take 20 mg and get no anxiety relief, the only effect it gave me was a slight tiredness. So I moved to Valium. Fortunately that works very well for me. Great anxiety reduction that lasts a very long time and no side effects.

I don't understand how people report feeling "floaty," or drunk, or any of those other effects that have been reported from low doses of benzos. 20 mg of xanax just makes me fell relaxed. I have never felt any kind of the side effects that are being reported from any benzo.

Once again a reminder that everyone responds differently to meds.

I have to laugh anytime someone says that drinking after taking xanax makes the alcohol 10 times more potent because like ultarshy I have been on a high dose of benzos for years and have never felt any interaction between benzos and alcohol.


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Math has never worked like that for me. For quite a long time I was on 10 mg Xanax/day. 1 beer still felt like 1 beer, not the hundreds your equation would produce.
> 
> As for your original question, I'd prefer Xanax over Klonopin, though it's not an issue of one benzo being better than another. It's personal preference. All benzos are much the same and which one is best for you is something you can only find by trying each yourself.
> 
> In general, Xanax would be preferred if you need something for as-needed use, given that it acts faster, but doesn't last as long. Klonopin is better suited to chronic used, given that it doesn't act quite as rapidly, though it lasts longer. Despite that general guidance, I used to use large amounts of Xanax daily so you can see how that's only a general guide which may or may not apply to specific cases. I've used Ativan & Valium as well. Valium would be a fine choice too. Klonopin & Ativan tend to be more popular with docs, seeing how Xanax & Valium have worse reputations. Reputations that have basically nothing to do with pharmacology, but rather have to do with popularity. You can be damn sure Xanax is the most abused/misused benzo in America today. Why? Because it's ranks #11 out of all prescriptions filled in America -- more of it means more to abuse. Klonopin doesn't have a bad reputation largely because it doesn't have a reputation at all. Ask the average person what a Klonopin is and they won't know if it a pill or some part in their car's transmission. Pretty hard to have a bad rep when most folks don't even know what you are.


10 mg a day? :sus One of my friends overdosed on about four 2 mg pills.. ( She was about 24, 5'3 180 lbs ) You must have been on it a reallyyyy long time. I really just want something that will keep me calm all day, i think i have borderline personality disorder, and my family and boyfriend suffer because of it..

I just don't know how to tell my doctor that.. I don't want her to think I'm just trying to get high, because I really do need help.


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

istayhome said:


> I've tried all of the benzos mentioned above. Basically my anxiety is so horrible it was obvious I really needed a benzodiazapine. I got frequent powerful panic attacks so xanax was an obvious choice. The Doctor and I kept raising the dose until we found what was effective. Then for an effective longer lasting benzo my doctor pretty much just had me try Klonopin, Ativan and Valium and pick which one was most effective for chronic GAD, again raising the dose until the GAD was under control.
> 
> For some reason Klonopin does absolutely noting for me. No effects at all. I took 20 mg and noticed nothing. I'd been prescribed Ativan in the past for panic attacks I knew it was ineffective for me. Again I could take 20 mg and get no anxiety relief, the only effect it gave me was a slight tiredness. So I moved to Valium. Fortunately that works very well for me. Great anxiety reduction that lasts a very long time and no side effects.
> 
> ...


Am I missing something here?

( Please see attachment )

These are the doses of Xanax, and unless you're taking ten of the highest dose pills, you do not take 20 mg. Xanax "bars" are so popular and so widely abused, because yes, they make you feel as if you are drunk. They make you drowsy, blur your vision, give you short term memory loss, affect your balance and coordination, slur your speech and make you want to talk more. I am prescribed 0.25 mg and when I take that, I feel no different. I take .5 and I feel completely calm and spacey. 2 mg of it makes me feel drunk.


----------



## Wednesdayx (Nov 9, 2012)

missamanda said:


> :clap:clap
> 
> Good point, never thought of it that way. How do people go about trying these medications? Do you guys straight out ask the doctor, or is it always a suggestion by them? I feel like I'm pulling teeth when I go to the doctor. Even if I want to try a new one (very hard where I live, the wait lists are ridiculous), I feel like they just judge you and act like since you asked, you'll be abusing it. That's how they treated me with Xanax. Idk, just curious as to others experience.


I asked for Adderall (Legal Amphetamines) straight out, I told her I have really bad attention problems and that my mom has been on it for years and it really helps her. She started me out on 10 mg twice a day and now, three months later, I'm on 15 mg 3 times a day.

The xanax, I was already diagnosed with SAD and was given Prozac for it.. but I told her after the first month that I still felt really anxious.. So she upped my dose of Prozac, the next month after that - told her again, she upped my Prozac, then the month after that, I told her my boyfriends ex was pregnant and that I was having Panic Attacks.. She tried to give me Klonopin, I asked for Xanax because my mom is on it and I saw how she went from yelling and screaming to calm 15 minutes after taking it.

This month, my doctor left.. And now i'm seeing the same one as my mom.. I'm gonna let her know the Xanax isn't working, and that I asked my moms opinion and she thinks its too low of a dose but I was wanting to try something different. I'm gonna say, maybe a higher dose of Klonopin or Valium?


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Wednesdayx said:


> I asked for Adderall (Legal Amphetamines) straight out, I told her I have really bad attention problems and that my mom has been on it for years and it really helps her. She started me out on 10 mg twice a day and now, three months later, I'm on 15 mg 3 times a day.












That's crazy. I heard USA liked to give prescriptions to everyone, but wtf?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

missamanda said:


> I always wanted to try Klonopin but my doctor is very reluctant with benzos. She'll give me Xanax, but only a few at a time per prescription. It's annoying. She wants me to read books about anxiety & go to church groups instead. :roll


:lol
Out of all the psychiatrists I have seen, they all seem to be completely clueless and there was never a doubt in my mind that I could do their job better than them.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

istayhome said:


> I've tried all of the benzos mentioned above. Basically my anxiety is so horrible it was obvious I really needed a benzodiazapine. I got frequent powerful panic attacks so xanax was an obvious choice. The Doctor and I kept raising the dose until we found what was effective. Then for an effective longer lasting benzo my doctor pretty much just had me try Klonopin, Ativan and Valium and pick which one was most effective for chronic GAD, again raising the dose until the GAD was under control.
> 
> For some reason Klonopin does absolutely noting for me. No effects at all. I took 20 mg and noticed nothing. I'd been prescribed Ativan in the past for panic attacks I knew it was ineffective for me. Again I could take 20 mg and get no anxiety relief, the only effect it gave me was a slight tiredness. So I moved to Valium. Fortunately that works very well for me. Great anxiety reduction that lasts a very long time and no side effects.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the best pill for me is. My anxiety is terrible, but panic attacks aren't really a problem. I've only had a few. Mainly I need something to calm me down when I'm in situations (job interviews, first dates, etc.) that make me shake like a leaf. I don't know.



Wednesdayx said:


> I just don't know how to tell my doctor that.. I don't want her to think I'm just trying to get high, because I really do need help.


This is my problem! It's like if you mention it they think something of you. Erg.



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> :lol
> Out of all the psychiatrists I have seen, they all seem to be completely clueless and there was never a doubt in my mind that I could do their job better than them.


I think they are very clueless about what it's like. They always tell me that if I really, really try I can fix my anxiety. Give me a break. They are like that with depression, too. As if taking a walk will fix anything. If it were that easy, I wouldn't have the problems to begin with.


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

I prefer xanax over klonopin for sure. xanax is my favorite benzo, valium being the runner up (and better for certain things, such as muscle relaxation). There is a lot of bs and tons of myths out there about xanax and benzos in general--- taking ANY psychotropic medication in sufficient dosage over an extended period of time, one that alters the brain's natural functioning, will result in a dependence, with a resultant withdrawal as the brain re-configures itself in its effort to establish equilibrium. This happens with SSRI's, antipsychotics, MAOI's, benzos, stimulants, painkillers, etc. Meds like xanax should only be used by people with bad anxiety, not run of the mill anxiety such as everyone gets during naturally stressful situations like job interviews, public speaking, first dates...they are for people who have very bad anxiety which is the core of their problems in life, as benzodiazepines attack the issue of anxiety head on. I have anxiety but not depression or anything else, so why would I take an SSRI, a med for depression, instead of a benzo, a med for the issue I suffer from? I say this only because I find it so strange that doctors push SSRI's onto people suffering from anxiety as a first line treatment...my experiences have taught me that benzos help me much much more than SSRI's, and both have a withdrawal that isn't fun....at least in my case, benzo withdrawal is way, way over hyped and according to research something like 50% of benzo patients do not experience withdrawal. Tangent--- anyway, xanax cuz its shorter acting, in and out of the system, better for panic attacks


----------



## More Dopamine (Nov 16, 2012)

I think it all comes down to the situation and what kind of anxiety you're dealing. These are both incredibly effective anti-anxiety medications but as others have said Klonopin lasts longer than Xanax while Xanax has a much quicker onset.

They are equal in my eyes because Xanax is essentially a Klonopin packed into a few hours time. Yes, Klonopin has a unique feel to it but the major difference here is the duration of action.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

More Dopamine said:


> I think it all comes down to the situation and what kind of anxiety you're dealing. These are both incredibly effective anti-anxiety medications but as others have said Klonopin lasts longer than Xanax while Xanax has a much quicker onset.
> 
> They are equal in my eyes because Xanax is essentially a Klonopin packed into a few hours time. Yes, Klonopin has a unique feel to it but the major difference here is the duration of action.


Yeah, that's why asking which is 'better' than the other just don't make no sense. They both are GABA-A agonist's and should produce anxiolysis in patients. But Xanax is useful for one situation while Klonopin is useful for a different situation. I prefer Valium because it lasts longer than Klonopin and has a quicker onset than xanax. As long as the dosage is correct it works great for me. It has the added bonus of being a stronger muscle relaxant than any of the other benzos being discussed. I consider this a good thing because I experience a great deal f anxiety as muscle tightness. Also there is a subconscious reaction that when your muscles relax your mind relaxes as well. Valium has overall been the best drug for me in the treatment of anxiety.


----------



## More Dopamine (Nov 16, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Yeah, that's why asking which is 'better' than the other just don't make no sense. They both are GABA-A agonist's and should produce anxiolysis in patients. But Xanax is useful for one situation while Klonopin is useful for a different situation. I prefer Valium because it lasts longer than Klonopin and has a quicker onset than xanax. As long as the dosage is correct it works great for me. It has the added bonus of being a stronger muscle relaxant than any of the other benzos being discussed. I consider this a good thing because I experience a great deal f anxiety as muscle tightness. Also there is a subconscious reaction that when your muscles relax your mind relaxes as well. Valium has overall been the best drug for me in the treatment of anxiety.


Yep, it's all situational really. I use Klonopin although I've really wanted to change to Valium for the muscle relaxant effects you speak of. I find that my muscles tense up very tightly when I'm anxious and this adds to the vicious downward spiral of a worsening psychological state.

It also has a unique relaxation feel to it if you know what I mean. At least, this is what I remember from trying it some time ago.


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

missamanda said:


> I always wanted to try Klonopin but my doctor is very reluctant with benzos. She'll give me Xanax, but only a few at a time per prescription. It's annoying. She wants me to read books about anxiety & go to church groups instead. :roll


There's probably a reason for that. I've tried asking my doctor if he could please prescribe me xanax since I've read that it helps out a lot with anxiety and he says that its highly addictive and he doesn't want me to become addicted to them. Yet he was so quick to get me started on zoloft and lexapro after zoloft failed to work.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

More Dopamine said:


> Yep, it's all situational really. I use Klonopin although I've really wanted to change to Valium for the muscle relaxant effects you speak of. I find that my muscles tense up very tightly when I'm anxious and this adds to the vicious downward spiral of a worsening psychological state.
> 
> It also has a unique relaxation feel to it if you know what I mean. At least, this is what I remember from trying it some time ago.


Yeah I've been on 30 mg of valium per day for three years and I have never gained a tolerance to that relaxation. It's very nice.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been on 2 mg of Klonopin since '08. Just a short-term fix like most drugs.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Why not just try both... Xanax and klonopin can be obtained rather easily and they don't take weeks to work. They're both gaba based drugs, one just has a shorter half-life.

My family has anxiety issues, mom responds to low dose of lorazapam (.5 mg) sister responds to low dose lorazapam (.5mg) I respond to 1 mg of klonopin (only one that seems to work).

Basically if they're the same class it's more of a trial and error thing. It's kinda like asking prozac or zoloft (same class, both with fairly equal responders). Though when you compare drugs out of classes you'll start to see wider margins, like comparing Nardil vs Luvox for anxiety, or Adderall vs Strattera for ADHD. But yeah, just give em both a try, but try Xanax first since it has a short half life and clears your system faster so you can try klonopin the next day


----------

